# RCI deposit help, please!



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 22, 2008)

I just got this email from my SA resort:

"We at Firstresorts do not space bank weeks for members.

Please forward clearance code below to RCI to space bank your week.

 This serves to confirm that  your 2009  levy’s  was paid on the 14/07/2008

 Kindly forward this email to RCI as confirmation of payment should you wish to space bank. Clearance code: ........."

Does anyone have the email address & contact for RCI that will get this done in a timely fashion?  Or should I call and hope that a VC can do this?  Thanks.


----------



## Dori (Jul 22, 2008)

Try contacting Marli Dorfling ar mdorfling@rci.com.  She has always been very helpful in getting our Lowveld weeks deposited.

Dori


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks, Dori!  I sent an email via the RCI website requesting a reply in a timely fashion, which to me means <48hours, so if no response by this time Thursday, I will email Marli Dorfling.


----------



## grest (Jul 22, 2008)

For what it's worth, Marli was also very helpful to me...hopefully she comes through for you in a timely manner.
Connie


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 23, 2008)

*Happily shocked*

My SA week appears on line, ready to be exchanged!  Not even 24 hours elapsed sending the email via the RCI website indicating resort approval .


----------



## Dori (Jul 23, 2008)

Great news!  Now get cracking and find yourself sosmething nice!

Dori


----------



## Joe L (Jul 26, 2008)

Marli is fantastic.  Got mine on RCI quickly too.  Good hunting.  BTW my 2009 Lowveld is much better than 2008.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 26, 2008)

*Mandatory & Compulsory & Obligatory Lowveld Lodge Forms.*

On my form, I inked in that we would always be banking our Loweveld Lodge weeks with RCI every year & would not be renting out our weeks nor would we be showing up ourselves to check in for our paid-for weeks. 

That being the case, I asked whether I will be required to keep sending in signed forms year after year. 

Simone Sammons replied that we will not be required to send in any more forms, but we do need to obtain a _Clearance Code_ from Ms. Sammons for every year that we are banking with RCI -- i.e., we pay the levy & she responds by telling us our Clearance Code for that year. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Jul 26, 2008)

Joe, our 2010 Lowveld that we just banked is trading very poorly.  Our 08 was great, 09 less so, and 10 stinks.  Can't figure it out.

Dori


----------

